# Up grades



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

Every body talk's of upgrades. What does this do to the warranty? I want 
to do some changes,but I do not want to void my warranty.Does anybody
have answer? I dont know how this ended up on the for sale page. SORRY.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Talk to your GM dealer. Some GM dealers will be able to put on LS2 heads and cams, flowmeter and some thermostat changes (depending on your climate), and a drop in KN filter to add close to 30 hp under warranty. To that you may also request a better exhaust system from GM like SLP and still be under warranty. Probably you could get close to 390 hp. Some GM dealers may not.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

adearmas said:


> Talk to your GM dealer. Some GM dealers will be able to put on LS2 heads and cams, flowmeter and some thermostat changes (depending on your climate), and a drop in KN filter to add close to 30 hp under warranty. To that you may also request a better exhaust system from GM like SLP and still be under warranty. Probably you could get close to 390 hp. Some GM dealers may not.


Did you mean LS6 heads and cam? Because the LS1 has a 3.9" bore and the LS2 has a 4" bore.


----------

